# R.I.P. Horus



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys, so I'm back after my 2 week ban or something? So yeah, I'm at 90% warning now and we all know it won't last long, in fact this topic will probably be my downfall because it's a "Good bye" topic or some crap, but I really want it to be a kind of thank you thread. I've had alot of fun on these forums, and wish I could be on longer which is all the more ironic because I vowed to myself that I'd get banned before my birthday (November 19th, the day I joined). So you might be wondering why I don't use a proxy like I did with BAWS and it's because it's really a pain to be honest, I can't go around saying I'm Horus, Low post count which looks unimpressive, it's stupid, and because I don't want too. 

Why did I choose the name Horus? 
It's the name of my favorite Yu-gi-oh card, and It's an Egyptian god. (Google it)  
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Who was the first person to call you Walrus/Whorus?
Uber mega great more godly than me sexy amazing cool Keko in the IRC

What will you do once your banned?
I got addicted to Runescape again (LOL) but I'll probably go on that Mario Kart forum Keko goes too.

HOLY CRAP! What's your username on RS?????
Vengeance Ho, amazing name is it not?

Rofl, why go back to that crap game?
I learned how to make money, therefor it's awesome.

Where can I find you if I want to talk to you?
That Mario Kart forum, All is Brawl and AIM (Warlord_Horus@yahoo.com). Don't bother talking to me on RS, probably just ignore you

<big><big>People to thank, made my time on here awesome</big></big>
Jojo- Your awesome, pure awesome <3
Ryudo- You were one of my first friends, and you sent me pronz <3 coughkeepsendingitonaibcough
Mega- Thanks for that link that one time, I'd like more :3 
Cry- My daughter <small><small><small>not creepy :3</small></small></small>
Coffeh- Your very hard to get, plus I don't think we've ever talked more than a sentence to each other 
Trela- You really got me into SSBB, and made turning pro seem like a reality. Thanks bro
Hub- Always reminded me of a hot dog for some reason.
ACROX- Meddler lol
chubsterr- I wish I used Photoshop more ;P
Ricano- Your awesome to talk to :3
PieDisliker- Omg today is your birthday, grats man 
Silverstorms-Enjoy your Dittos? :3
MygL/xYoh- You are awesome at Brawl, move to America and make some money at Tournys!
john102- You spiked me twice...TWICE!!
Tom- Good times, good times...
dragonflamez- Legendary, plus he was the first to say hi on my first topic :3 (http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7067776/1/#new) 
Furry sparks- Wish I could've known you more, you seem like a cool person
Yeti- I'd Brawl you in a heart beat 
Waluigi- Wow Australia 
Grawr- GENGRAWWR
OCM- I demand a signature of my funeral, with other people from TBT in stick figure form
Nigel- British huh?
Miranda- Hi
DarthGohan- Stop getting shinies on GPX+ D:
Sporge- I don't know you
Stormcommander- Keep Brawling SON! Only thing in common tbh
Nikoking- I want that pokemon game when it's finished >
Xela- Your a cool guy, but obnoxious lol (Uber hacking two :O)
Keko- <3 ily
DJ- Remember when you asked to be on here? Good times..
-C*-- I remember nothing.

I think that's it, but if you were forgotten it was 1 of these reasons
1) I don't know you all that well (sporge is an exception)
2) Forgot you :'( (Sorry!)
3) You're Nook

<big>THANKS TBT, IT'S BEEN FUN!</big>

(If a mod considers this a "Good bye thread", I'm really only doing this because I might not be able to come back, If I could I wouldn't post this. Also I want this to be more of a "Thanks" instead of "Good bye", so put that into consideration please)


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

First ;o


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Second.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)

dun leave me horus
i thought we had something special
lmfao


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> dun leave me horus
> i thought we had something special
> lmfao


D:

We'll always have a connection <3


----------



## -C*- (Aug 8, 2009)

Good riddance.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 8, 2009)

No Horus!


----------



## Nightray (Aug 8, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOO, DON'T LEAVE MEEEEEEEEE~
I already have your yahoo and such xD
Thank youuu~
ALL HAIL BRITANNIA!
<3


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Good riddance.


Oh right you, Who are you btw?

You seem to hate me for some reason


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People steal his cookies, causing him to hate life. :<


----------



## Palad][n (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh Noes!


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help it, they're chocolate chips :c


----------



## -C*- (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate is a very strong word.

Maybe if we had met under different circumstances, things would have worked out differently.

Unfortunately, such is not the case.


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did we meet? I just remember you hating me

Are you that narwhal guy?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 8, 2009)

Before you leave...
Can I have your babies.. lulz XD
Nuu, Don't leave me here all alone XD You're the only other one who like CG. lol


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Narwhal guy's friend?


----------



## Palad][n (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh noes!!!!!!






How could this happen?


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Before you leave...
> Can I have your babies.. lulz XD
> Nuu, Don't leave me here all alone XD You're the only other one who like CG. lol


You can haz :O

Walman babies ftw

I can't really help it D':


----------



## -C*- (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tch, no.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Before you leave...
> Can I have your babies.. lulz XD
> Nuu, Don't leave me here all alone XD You're the only other one who like CG. lol


...
;_;


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So please tell the story of hate?


----------



## Nightray (Aug 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD What?
edit: Oh I see, you like it too~


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like CG. D:


----------



## -C*- (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no hate.


----------



## Palad][n (Aug 8, 2009)

The reason why she hates you is because of...


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll miss you.
<small>No homo.</small>


----------



## Nightray (Aug 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I know now~



@horus: Awesome sauce!


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

...
Take your other son.
*Gives random baby*


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I phrase my sentence to ask you how we didn't meet on good terms or whatnot?


----------



## Palad][n (Aug 8, 2009)

This thread is going no where...

























Unless we start putting more kitties!

___
edit
Or should i say... Lolcats


----------



## Nightray (Aug 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Aug 8 2009, 03:23:00 AM]This thread is going no where...
> Unless we start putting more kitties!


*censored.3.0* you.


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Aug 8 2009, 03:23:00 AM]This thread is going no where...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then stop copying me with the pictures.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus > Cats
Obviously


----------



## -C*- (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is probably the most pertinent detail.

That's all I'm saying here.


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'll miss you.
> <small>No homo.</small>


Smite him FS!


----------



## djman900 (Aug 8, 2009)

dj ? D: remeber the ol flmaes we had together XD


----------



## Palad][n (Aug 8, 2009)

Lolcats + horus> Cats


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Flaming?
That seems rather heckzimianial doesn't it?


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?

So when I came to TBT you hated disliked me?


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> dj ? D: remeber the ol flmaes we had together XD


Ooops :O


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 8, 2009)

Remember Coffeebeansucks Horus?

Good times....


----------



## -C*- (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing more I'm willing to say here.

You can contact me through other means if it's really that important to you.


----------



## Palad][n (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for being on TbT... and now


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Remember Coffeebeansucks Horus?
> 
> Good times....


Oh yeah


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alrighty


----------



## Nightray (Aug 8, 2009)

If that one topic didn't appear on Tbt, Horus and me wouldn't be talking right now XD
I'm glad that topic/CG made us friends XD


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 8, 2009)

Later


----------



## Palad][n (Aug 8, 2009)

Whenever you post something, it has to be with a pic with a lolcat, or all teh lol cats will be like


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> If that one topic didn't appear on Tbt, Horus and me wouldn't be talking right now XD
> I'm glad that topic/CG made us friends XD


:3

Yay for C.C.


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> Whenever you post something, it has to be with a pic with a lolcat, or all teh lol cats will be like "Kill Palad][n"


I think I reported you once


----------



## djman900 (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD ty wow my typing sucked :/


----------



## Palad][n (Aug 8, 2009)

U didnt have a lol cat in ur post, therefore:






he is dead now, along with the hundreds of other lolcats that are dieing. I have to say bye now. Night. And bye... like forever. I wish i got to know you... but bye


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


np o_0


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Aug 8 2009, 03:31:46 AM]U didnt have a lol cat in ur post, therefore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^_^


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Isn't it ironic that this has the most pages than any other topic I made? Same goes for how big my first post was


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 8, 2009)

You should challenge Storm to a Brawl.


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You should challenge Storm to a Brawl.


Now? x_x


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Paladin said:
			
		

> U didnt have a lol cat in ur post, therefore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can toss the dead cat into Keko's current pile of 4000 dead cats. ^_^


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 Keko

Best time I ever had on ACCF


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll miss ya dude, and yeah, I'll send you the pokemon game  .


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I'll miss ya dude, and yeah, I'll send you the pokemon game  .


----------



## Nightray (Aug 8, 2009)

It was fun, while you were here... When you were not banned xD


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> It was fun, while you were here... When you were not banned xD


:3

It was <3


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok I'm going to bed, hopefully not banned tomorrow >_<


----------



## Nightray (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Ok I'm going to bed, hopefully not banned tomorrow >_<


I hope you don't get banned and See ya later XD


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night, night ;3


----------



## Cyber85 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well horus goodbye although you did forget me as the annoying one on your list but i will miss your mean but sometimes nice self. Good luck with whatever you'll do.


----------



## Dark (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark Is Forgotten :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark said:
			
		

> Dark Is Forgotten :/


That's because Dark went MIA for a long ass time. =(


----------



## John102 (Aug 8, 2009)

Damn, the whole brawl community is leaving. Horus, I'm sorry to hear that you're leaving TBT, but then again it feels like everybody is leaving/going inactive for a long time.
I hope to see you at aib, and I think I already have an account on that MK forum, so I hope we can still talk. As for runescape, don't play it, it's a waste of your life imo.

Hmm, I'll have to get some PM's everyone of my friends before they all leave me.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 8, 2009)

Uhh, well I never got to know you, but it sucks about the whole, you know, you leavint thing.

As for runescape, I haven't played in sooo long. xDDD

How are you planning on getting money?

All i can remember is that Desert Treasue thing for the ancient magicks that I loved. :B


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 8, 2009)

Cya Horus.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 8, 2009)

;_______;

At least give me a link to that MKW Forum. And always be on AiB. D:

Bye.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ;_______;
> 
> At least give me a ]http://www.mariokartwii.com/
> 
> I think he means this one.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Remember Coffeebeansucks Horus?
> 
> Good times....


<3

I'll miss you!
HomoHomoHomoHomoHomo


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

@Dark: Ryudo is right ._.
@john: Good, that's the plan :3
@brandon: I can't tell you sadly, but I can make about 1mil in a couple of hours 
@Ben: bye
@hub/Silver: yeah, that one
@Coffeh: Cya but I'm not homosexual obviously

And woo, not banned has of yet


----------



## PaJami (Aug 8, 2009)

Bye. I know you probably don't know me, but I've seen you post enough to know you  Hopefully you'll be able to stay on a while longer ^.^


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 8, 2009)

Aww, byeee. You don't know me much, but I've seen you post a bunch of times.


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Bye. I know you probably don't know me, but I've seen you post enough to know you  Hopefully you'll be able to stay on a while longer ^.^


Yeah, hope so. I'm going to try not to get banned but being inactive would probably be the best thing to do


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 8, 2009)

You're not banned yet!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2009)

i chose answer numb 2


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 8, 2009)

I never got to know you much, but cya Horus.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

Alfred was forgotten. W00t. Can I haz a cookie for saying goodbye?


----------



## Away236 (Aug 8, 2009)

See ya Horus...never really knew you though.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish i got 2 know u horus :'(
btw how did u get banned?


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/GGZ0mDQc3rQ&autoplay=1
Sounded like it fit o:

But we will miss you.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/GGZ0mDQc3rQ&autoplay=1
> Sounded like it fit o:
> 
> But we will miss you.


hahaha he's not graduating xD


----------



## tazaza (Aug 8, 2009)

To bad... Bye Horus Never knew you to well and you probably never knew me.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have to move on though o:


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 8, 2009)

haha i made it sound horrible now :rofl:


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for music o:


----------



## Yetiman15 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll start going on brawl more often. Keep an eye out for me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 8, 2009)

This is sorta irrelevant, but when you said R.I.P. Horus it reminded me of the mometn in KH when you meet Pooh.

"BUt I am wondering, how do I say goodbye to Pooh?"


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> This is sorta irrelevant, but when you said R.I.P. Horus it reminded me of the mometn in KH when you meet Pooh.
> 
> "BUt I am wondering, how do I say goodbye to Pooh?"


You flush the toilet


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^5's

But yeah, I'll miss horus.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD that cracks me up


----------



## fitzy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll miss teh Horus.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Good riddance.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Good riddance.


Your back?
o:


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Aug 8, 2009)

Meh. He's always been kind of an opinionated rooster.

I respect that.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Meh. He's always been kind of an opinionated rooster.
> 
> I respect that.


Wait wut?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize you don't have to respond to every post someone makes? =r


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what? wait...


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I...
Do I not really?


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Numner for you >.>


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No
I do not belong to him >:|


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he also turns what people say around 0_0


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew.
That's kinda nasty :X


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_> Uhh..


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with your eyes?
o-o


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't lie, i know you like it :O


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>
ew no


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know..


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do that
They get stuck


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_> But I can look both ways at the same time. It's fun try it.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am,
aren't I?


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure..


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Cool.


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Good riddance.


Your just jealous your not in the hall of awesome :3 

And omg 13 pages, most I've ever gad in one of my topics


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a hall?
I must be in there


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The people to thank part. >_>


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.
):
Well I might put you in my sig as honors xD


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks O-o


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right eye is bigger than the left o-o


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* -__-


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your's aren't, what's the fun in that?


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm
Normal...


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's no fun.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your anything but normal, and still no phun.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.
We've all noticed it really.
Numner seems to be in every damn thread.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm crossed-eyed (As in one of my eyes' go into another direction even though I can look directly straight with it) and need glasses to fix it.

That's not fun. *shakes head*


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

You know you all love me.
>:|


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> You know you all love me.
> >:|


Pshh, yeah!

Not really...


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why sir, you are not in my list.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> You know you all love me.
> >:|


Some people may do.
But personally... I think you're a *censored.3.0*ing idiot.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well.
Don't give a *censored.3.0*, and never will


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy, be noice!

Edit: Wait, what the hell am I saying?


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't know, we won't know.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, no I know.
I will.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't.
I prefer your other self.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh baby


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o-o
Wtf?
xD


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said i was fun, i'm kinda borin'


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riveting tale, chap.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, very.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -C*- (Aug 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Aug 9, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
I have other people to help.
:|


----------



## Horus (Aug 9, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but you reply to every one of them. Try ending a conversation.


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't help it.
Well I can, but I can't find it in me.
I will start to try, like I did with BB >:|


----------



## Horus (Aug 9, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't reply to this, and go to another topic.


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

ಠ_ಠ
Too bad.

The day that Horus leaves,
the day he loses everything up his sleeves
His tricks will fail,
The mods prevail!
The forum will be in sorrow.
But if till morrow survives
Then the forum will still thrive,
For Horus has not gone.

If this lucky occasion may occur
We will all be in glee
Because we do in fact prefer
Horus, the walrus.

Idk


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> ಠ_ಠ
> Too bad.
> 
> The day that Horus leaves,
> ...


inorite?


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hate what we celebrate.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">We love our Horus
We love him so
So we watch him go
We watch in woe
We watch so mad,
Making the Horus we love sad
So as we watch his pain
Knowing he can't gain
We sit in woe
As we watch our favourite walrus go</div>


----------



## -C*- (Aug 9, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a song for you:

Go away.
Don't come back.

Repeat ad nauseam.


----------



## youkieran (Aug 9, 2009)

DONT GO IT WILL BE DIFFENT WITH OUT UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Horus (Aug 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, why do you hate me?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 'unno, I just gotta feeling. And plus I don't like your attitude. = D


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate u, mayb numner does but he's numner so just forgive him x3
Also I luv ur av and sig :3
Wait so how did u get banned?


----------



## Horus (Aug 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.

@Cap: Talking to Sean  but thanks, and usually flaming and inappropriate jokes.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 9, 2009)

yay. horus is still here!


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh woops xP but I wish we can b friends


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool guy?


T_T


----------



## Princess (Aug 9, 2009)

D: You can't leave ur step-daughter.
I'll starve!!!


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> D: You can't leave ur step-daughter.
> I'll starve!!!


you definitely can't leave now horus!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn straight about the uber hacking part.


Been h4xing for years bro :3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha I remember when you thought I hated you xD


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> D: You can't leave ur step-daughter.
> I'll starve!!!


But you have me : D
lol


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feed her D:


----------



## fitzy (Aug 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To eat? D:


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...
o-o


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wtf.
I'm her mommy.. lulz


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder she is so ugly o:


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omigawd, *censored.3.0* you.  You're *censored.3.0*ing annoying.


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Attempting to give a *censored.3.0*...*
*Process failure*


----------



## Ricano (Aug 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's better if you just ignore it, night


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore _it_?
I hate all you bastards -.-

I feel nothing short of a depressional mood swing all the while I'm here.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2009)

I think Horus all ready left... And this thread is his only legacy!


----------



## fitzy (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then just leave...    -_-


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I think Horus all ready left... And this thread is his only legacy!


Oh well.
The majority of us will miss him :\


----------



## Ricano (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so shut up and gtfo already?


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Sheesh y'all.

Tolerate me >-<


----------



## Horus (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Sheesh y'all.
> 
> Tolerate me >-<


I'm still here


And didn't I tell you to stop spamming this thread?

Don't be a Nook


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God!
I'm sorry sorry sorry sir X_X


----------



## Horus (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> so shut up and gtfo already?



Good advice is very good.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

HURRY UP AND LEAVE.. kidding XD


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old meme is very old.

Oh well
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Horus has survived!
This forum will thrive.
All the members shout and scream
There nightmare has become a dream
We all smile with glee
Because the person that be
Our favorite member
The one we will most remember
Is still here
</div>

iluv2rym


----------



## Horus (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't care

Bye now.


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are finally leaving?


----------



## Horus (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm telling you to *STOP* posting here


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mk
Since your the Topic Poster.


----------



## Sab (Aug 11, 2009)

way to forget me cuz i made ur smexy siggeh!!! 
anyways you will be missed =( if u get banned


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always wondered what Egyptian gods had to do with some silly card game


----------

